# [MOUSE] souris non détéctée [résolu]

## nOps34

Salut,

après une grosse mise à jour ma souris n'est plus détectée au démarrage de gnome, il faut que je la débranche puis que je la rebranche pour qu'elle soit détectée.

Il me semble que J'avais déjà eu le problème mais je ne me rappelle plus comment je l'avais résolu et mon "ami google" ne m'a pas aidé sur ce coup donc je m'en remet à votre bonne volonté  :Exclamation: Last edited by nOps34 on Sun Feb 21, 2010 12:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nemo13

 *nOps34 wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> après une grosse mise à jour ma souris n'est plus détectée au démarrage de gnome, il faut que je la débranche puis que je la rebranche pour qu'elle soit détectée.
> 
> Il me semble que J'avais déjà eu le problème mais je ne me rappelle plus comment je l'avais résolu et mon "ami google" ne m'a pas aidé sur ce coup donc je m'en remet à votre bonne volonté 

 

sans plus de détail: A vue de pif voir du côtè de HAL, UDEV, et de tes règles udev

A+

----------

## nOps34

pas d'avançée majeure du coté de hal

ce qui est étonnant c'est que lorsque je passe sur la console ctr+alt+f1, quand je reviens sous gnome via ctrl+alt+f7 il faut que je refasse la manip deconnecter/reconnecter la souris pour qu'elle fonctionne...je vois pas trop où chercher du coup

En plus ctrl+alt+backspace ne redemarre plus gnome....  :Mad: 

----------

## nOps34

le problème est résolu. La règle udev pour la prise en charge de la souris avait disparu   :Confused: 

----------

